# Ice Blue Moxie Nerve Food w/ Fluted Lip



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Folks -

 I was fortunate enough to purchase an entire bottle collection with over 130 bottles a few weeks ago.  There are several bottles that I have questions on that I'll be asking  about as time permits.  The first one I'd like to check on is a sweet ice blue Moxie Nerve Food bottle with a different style lip - not the typical blob top or crown cap.  The picture is better than me for giving the description.  My question is - what type of closure would be used on this type of bottle and how rare/common is it?

 Thanks - Sam


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's a closeup of the lip.


----------



## ladyp3797 (Nov 27, 2004)

How tall is it?
 Lp


----------



## ladyp3797 (Nov 27, 2004)

Here is a link for a cool sight about Moxie Nerve Food 
 http://www.xensei.com/users/iraseski/WhatIs.html
 Lp


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 27, 2004)

The bottle is 10.25 inches tall.


----------



## tree planter (Nov 28, 2004)

hi sam looks like a later moxie possibly one of the first metal caps reminds me of the later master inks tops that were made abm nice looking bottle proberly a scarce one . sent you a email back about trading did you get it    steve


----------



## David E (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Sam, Richard Fike book, looks like you top on bottle is called "Flared Ring"

 Dave


----------



## spanishsilver (Nov 29, 2004)

Very Nice Bottle..[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Sam! Nice bottle[], I've been collecting moxie bottles for a while now, but I've haven't come across any like yours.  I haven't checked yet, but did moxie still refer to their elixir as 'Nerve Food' very long after the advent of ABM?  [8|] That's a beauty, wonderful color.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Norm - 

 This bottle's mold seams stop right at the top of the bottle's shoulder.
 I think that I read somewhere that Moxie dropped the 'Nerve Food' reference when the Food and Drug Act went into effect in 1906.

 Later - Sam

 P.S. - Heard anything about when next year's NEABC show will be in Portland?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2006)

I know this is old but I felt like reviving it with a question and answer. 
 Nice bottle too!!
    Sam_MaineBottles, I thought the F&D act might have done that too (last post). I just noticed a bottle with Trademark and Registered on one. I believe Moxie was trademarked in 1924. I couldn't see if it was ABM. I'm still trying to find out when the Nerve Food ended. Maybe I'll have to spring a ton of $$$ for the Moxie Encyclopedia. Either hope I can find a library with it.
    Anyone come up with something since this?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 3, 2006)

That is a rare Moxie bottle. I have seen one sell for $259 a couple years ago. It's listed in my medicine book. The lip use is a mystery to me, may have been a prototype for some closure that didnt catch on. Its an early bottle.


----------



## capsoda (May 3, 2006)

Wow, Thats a really odd closure for that type bottle. I have seen it on bottles that held nitroglycerine. It had a cork that was held in place by a twisted wire.

 What did they put in that stuff.[&:]


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (May 3, 2006)

Hi Folks - 

 The moxie thread still lives!  Since I posted the first message I've slowly been adding Moxie Nerve Food bottles to my collection.  I have  over 20 variations on my list and have 15 bottles all told.  Five different lip types:  flared ring, 'doughnut' blob, Baltimore loop blob, sloping collar and crown top.  They're all BIM.  I've got a feeling that there aren't any Nerve Food bottles that are ABM but I could be wrong. Some have Patented, some have Trade Mark, some have Lowell Mass or various combinations of those. Base embossings add another dimension to the varieties: letters, numbers, dots, stars. The only one I have that says just Moxie Nerve Food is a crown top - go figure.  It's been kinda fun seeing how many variations are out there.  Now I'd like to add some of the Western (Chicago and Denver) ones to the collection but they're not found  in this neck of the woods.

 Later - Sam


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 4, 2006)

I just bought one to research. It's a crown top trade mark. I also found this pic online. I wish I could find the link to it now. I like the hutches.


----------



## monalisa (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Sam,

  I am pretty sure that is the lip used from the 1870's era before Moxie was carbonated. It was a "health" syrup until it was carbonated in the early 1880's + or - a year here or there.

                                 Mike


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam, that is really cool!  Wish I knew something about it, to me it looks like a back bar top or dispenser type top.   I'm anxious to see what else you bought.  You said the show is in Portland this year?  Is that for sure?   How's the medicine book coming?


----------



## johnbell (Aug 31, 2012)

http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Vintage-Moxie-Nerve-Food-Crate-Soda-Pop-New-England-W0QQAdIdZ406957406


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2012)

spam


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 2, 2012)

Yup, but a great Moxie Box and Boston to boot. I'll snatch a photo.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 2, 2012)

I personally wish I could afford it. Unfortunately I can't afford the Canada post right now. The Boston address I think put's it about 1910-15. 
 Moxie was one of the few that fought the F&DA and delayed for a time before "Nerve Food" had to be removed. 
 I'll have to check a bit but I think I'm close.


----------

